# General > General Knives & Blades >  My First Attempt at an Ulu

## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Dang. That's awesome. You did a great job. Is the handle denim? Pretty cool.

----------


## crashdive123

Yes, denim crashcarta.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Of course, you know what is going to happen because of this?

Alan

----------


## Rick

Your self control is weakening. Your hand is reaching for your wallet. Repeat after me. I must have it. I must have it.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I have absolutely NO self control in this regard.  The only thing that saves me is my inherent laziness and ability to procrastinate,.... for a little while.


Alan

----------


## Rick

You may be a great candidate for the F.A.R.T. team. We'll vote on it if we get around to it and let you know if we remember it.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'm in until you start talking entry fees or dues....

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Oh, and I don't trust any of you for initiation rites!

Alan

----------


## Rick

We used to have an oath but anymore no one can remember anything after...repeat after me...so we dropped it. We even tried just have members read it but the guy in charge of copying it didn't get around to it.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I don't mind swearing an oath, in fact I do so daily, sometimes more than once.  I spent a career in the readin and ritin bidness and I don't do that any more than I have to, so it's good that's not a requirement for entry.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

But, my few functioning brain cells are slowly developing a pattern and handle materials for the "Ulu of a Lifetime".  

Alan

----------


## Rick

OOoooh. Yeah. That whole "Anything of a lifetime" at our age could be made out of aluminum foil. Real thin aluminum foil but...that does not take away from that most beeeaaaauuutiful Ulu. We just need to carry lots of bandaids, check the streets many times before crossing and stay on the good side of Him as best we can. I'm reminded of Spike and Chester. In case you're wondering, I'm Chester and the Big Guy is Spike. I sure hope he doesn't take that the wrong way.

----------


## Phaedrus

Outstanding!  I've never used an Ulu, it's for fleshing hides, right?  Love the denim Crashcarta!

----------


## Rick

Phaidrus, I have one that I use in the kitchen for chopping veggies. The rounded blade is the berries. The rocking action can make short work of slicing and chopping veggies. They are really useful and are not limited to skinning.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Agnes Hailstone on "Life Below Zero" uses one for everything she has to cut.  I made one out of a circular saw blade to try filleting fish but I haven't caught a fish big enough to use it on since I made it.

I've used them on veggies in the kitchen as well.

Alan

----------


## Adventure Wolf

That looks amazing. Good job on that.

----------

